# What's the username/password for boot only BSD



## jacatone (Aug 9, 2012)

Thought I'd just try the boot only FreeBSD before committing to a full install but it's asking for a login and password. Anyone know what they are? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2012)

Try root with no password.


----------



## jacatone (Aug 10, 2012)

Tried that, still asks for a password. While Linux tries to make the user experience easy, Unix seems to go the opposite direction. Just installing these various free BSD distros are ridiculously hard. The install instructions for NetBSD is 29 pages long. Really?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 10, 2012)

jacatone said:
			
		

> Tried that, still asks for a password.


Try just hitting return.





> While Linux tries to make the user experience easy, Unix seems to go the opposite direction. Just installing these various free BSD distros are ridiculously hard. The install instructions for NetBSD is 29 pages long. Really?


BSD is a professional operating system with its roots directly in Unix. It allows you to do anything and everything and you have access to all of it so learning all that quickly is not going to happen. 

What you are experiencing with Linux is probably packaged distributions, such as Ubuntu or Mint, that have nothing to do with Linux itself and are similar to our PC-BSD. Perhaps that is where you should start.


----------



## jacatone (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, I'd really like to try Unix since I'm pretty familiar with Ubuntu and Mint. Just getting past the install process is a major hurdle.


----------

